

Google’s headcount shrunk in 2009 - cwan
http://www.footnoted.org/buried-treasure/a-first-for-everything-google-shrunk-in-2009/

======
askar
So do their Gmail performance...God...it's terribly slow on my Mac Safari.
Google please do something about it...it's been like this for a long while
now!

